# Jaywalk fine



## jawadshah

jaywalk (crossing in red light) fine where to pay in abu dhabi?r we receiving the message for this on our mobile?


----------



## rsinner

from another user: Traffic police on Dihan Street. Near the Sheikh Khalifa Pakistani School.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ab...xpats-living-uae/1116537-jaywalking-fine.html


----------

